# cheese



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

Well i havent feed my piranhas in awhile so they were hungry. I was eating mozzerla(spelling) cheese balls and decided to drop one in the tank, right away before it hit the bottom, oneof teh reds went right over to it but didnt eat it, then my biggest cariba ate most of it. About 5mins later i dropped another one in along with a piece of a apple but niether got ate. Is it good or bad for my cariba that he ate the first mozzerla cheese ball?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

*YES!*


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

yes as in good? to bad they wont eat anymore


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

wel i dropped another 1 in today, one of the reds ate it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

man u are gonna kill your p's

cheese is very bad for time just like hotdogs and hamburgers


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

my fault, thought it would be good for them


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

n3p said:


> my fault, thought it would be good for them










its ok everyone makes mistakes once and a while

now go out and buy them some shrimp for a treat


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

n3p said:


> Well i havent feed my piranhas in awhile so they were hungry.


 why's that?

if you dont feed your p's your parents shouldnt feed you


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Fresh said:


> n3p said:
> 
> 
> > Well i havent feed my piranhas in awhile so they were hungry.
> ...


 yeh.. i kind of agree


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you can't look after your piranhas enough to f*cking remember to put food in their tank that isn't a dairy product (omfg by the way) then you should not be owning them. It's a sad state that the only thing your piranhas have had to eat in a week is food that is completely unhealthy and alien to their digestive tract. f*cking trade them in or sell them, you've got no business abusing fish of any kind.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2004)

f*ck all u guys, i said hungry, not starving. Ive had them for over 2 years, i know how to take care of them. I only feed them a largemeal every third day now, it was the third day. dont f*cking tell me what i should do with my fish, there health is fine. If they were that hungry they would eat each other, you guys dont know. No bite marks or anything screw u all except death in #s


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

n3p said:


> f*ck all u guys, i said hungry, not starving. Ive had them for over 2 years, i know how to take care of them. I only feed them a largemeal every third day now, it was the third day. dont f*cking tell me what i should do with my fish, there health is fine. If they were that hungry they would eat each other, you guys dont know. No bite marks or anything screw u all except death in #s


 Yes so on the third day at regular feeding time you fed them cheese and fruit slices. What did they eat three days before that, sour patch kids? And before that was it chocolate chip cookies?


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> What did they eat three days before that, sour patch kids?


lol...give the guy a break. Sometimes I experiment with new foods when I know they're hungry...nothing as dumb as cheese though.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

n3p said:


> f*ck all u guys, i said hungry, not starving. Ive had them for over 2 years, i know how to take care of them. I only feed them a largemeal every third day now, it was the third day. dont f*cking tell me what i should do with my fish, there health is fine. If they were that hungry they would eat each other, you guys dont know. No bite marks or anything screw u all except death in #s


 your a charmer aren't you !!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I feed my pacu's cheese once a week, and they really like it. I do this for almost two years now and they are all perfectly healthy. Although piranha's are carnivors, so i don't know if it's wise to feed them cheese. But why not experimenting with new kinds of food.

But i would stick with fish, meat and worms.

PS: when i still got my piraya's I fed them grasshoppers. They really liked it and they are healthy


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

cheese ,omg


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

n3p said:


> f*ck all u guys, i said hungry, not starving. Ive had them for over 2 years, i know how to take care of them. I only feed them a largemeal every third day now, it was the third day. dont f*cking tell me what i should do with my fish, there health is fine. If they were that hungry they would eat each other, you guys dont know. No bite marks or anything screw u all except death in #s










thanks


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jan said:


> I feed my pacu's cheese once a week, and they really like it. I do this for almost two years now and they are all perfectly healthy. Although piranha's are carnivors, so i don't know if it's wise to feed them cheese. But why not experimenting with new kinds of food.
> 
> But i would stick with fish, meat and worms.
> 
> PS: when i still got my piraya's I fed them grasshoppers. They really liked it and they are healthy


 Because piranhas like all fish would NEVER ingest milk or a dairy product of any kind. Most MAMMALS become lactose intolerant after leaving the infant stage, an animal such as a fish that was never intended to consume milk ever in it's lifetime likely suffers greatly when you give it such a food.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i dont think any of that proccesed food is good to feed you fish


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

dont feed them cheese!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > I feed my pacu's cheese once a week, and they really like it. I do this for almost two years now and they are all perfectly healthy. Although piranha's are carnivors, so i don't know if it's wise to feed them cheese. But why not experimenting with new kinds of food.
> ...


 Are you talking about the piranha's or the pacu's? The fishkeeper in the local zoo here give their pacu's also 1 x per week cheese. I'm starting with cheese at his suggestion, so I thought that is was relly good for the fish to feed little cheeseballs once a week.....

But you guys don't think it is good to feed cheese to omnivore fish? (I'm not talking about piranha's here, but pacu's).


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ps don't eat cheese in nature.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

alright, you guys are all idiots!! dont you know right before a shoal of reds massacres a cow in the wild they suck on its utters to get some milk??

so





















you everyone, obviously you dont know sh*t about P's

Btw, my rhom and manuelli are fighting in my 10 gallon tank, what should i do?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I didn't know Ps pasturized the milk and make cheese.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> alright, you guys are all idiots!! dont you know right before a shoal of reds massacres a cow in the wild they suck on its utters to get some milk??
> 
> so
> 
> ...










I'm not talking about piranha's here. You should try to think before you post something.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

jan said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > jan said:
> ...


 Well I'm not going to question the expertise of a zoo keeper but it really doesn't sound right. As I said, most mammals (the only animals that drink milk naturally) are lactose intolerant, a fish that was never intended to be consuming milk or any milk product probably really can't handle dairy products in it's digestive system. This is my reasoning for it, if the zoo keeper uses cheese and it works for pacus, well then maybe it works for pacus but I personally would not give it to any animal


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

give the guy a break, let him feed his fish whatever he wants, as for cheeze good for them, who knows, worse comes to worse i think there stomachs would just reject the cheeze and throw it up.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> alright, you guys are all idiots!! dont you know right before a shoal of reds massacres a cow in the wild they suck on its utters to get some milk??
> 
> so
> 
> ...


 get in with it


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 This sounds very logical by me.....


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hey shutter.. i got you this so you can wipe your mouth after you speak.........................


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

alan said:


> hey shutter.. i got you this so you can wipe your mouth after you speak.........................


 lol "owned"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It was sarcasm you dorks


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> It was sarcasm you dorks


 what was ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks everyone for derailing this thread

sorry but it has to be


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Death in # said:


> thanks everyone for derailing this thread
> 
> sorry but it has to be


 thank ya mate


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

alan said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > It was sarcasm you dorks
> ...


 my post about P's sucking on cows utters
















c'mon i thought u guys would figure that out... the rhom/manueli in a 10g didnt give it away?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what was





















then


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

alan said:


> what was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 to create the mood


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

chocolate chip cookies.....that was funny....neways who ever started this thread shouldnt get pissed and say "screw u guys" caus we givin our opinion. u think ppl are gonna help u if u rude to them? if u dont like wat we say go eat a cheese sandwich with your p's in their tank. Hopefully they can eat u and have a real meal.


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

if it takes 3-4 weeks (i think) for humans to totally digest cheese then imagine how a little piranha would cope????


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Stop giving your Piranha's explosive Diarea!!!!


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I gave my venus fly trap some cheese once,and it died


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Dragster said:


> I gave my venus fly trap some cheese once,and it died


 lol those things always die anyway.

Most fish like cheese, and its quite a good fishing bait, but not for carnivorous fish like p's, but i think you can gather that from everyone has already said...I don't think they'll die from eating it once, so just don't give them cheese again lol.


----------



## ajayejayaj (Mar 20, 2004)

my friend does not eat cheese at all... and when she did.. accidently.. she had crazy diareha (spelling?)









did your Ps do the same


----------

